# Cambridge Ielts 4!



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone have the answer key of Cambridge 4 IELTS practice tests, please share. In my downloaded copy there is answer key for Listening tests only. I need for Reading. I did whole test and now cant check my score.
Please share asap if anyone have.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

If you happen to be practicing Academic Reading as well, the following link has the Academic Module Reading answers Only for Cambridge 4: Cambridge_Practice_Tests_for_IELTS_4_Answer_Key.rar


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh thanks lot really. I am doing Academic also at some times only.

Have a Good Day!


----------

